

New Public Data Set: Wikipedia XML Data - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/09/new-public-data-set-wikipedia-xml-data.html

======
DanielStraight
Awesome. I'd be interested to see some links to things people are doing with
this data.

